# Memorizing in groups of four letters?



## Zagros (Dec 30, 2019)

Does anyone else do this? I still use pairs, but I combine two images to form a more distinct double image. It makes it stand out more, and it makes recall faster for me because I only need to recall one thing to get four letters. I don't do this in 3BLD but I do in 4-5 and multi. For example, if I encounter WK NY I might think of walking through New York as one image instead of making two separate images. This also makes it much easier to know how many targets I have been to. I am fairly new to bigbld, so sometimes I'm not sure if I have visited every wing yet, for example. But with groups of four, it is way easier to know that I have five groups of four and two extra letters than to know that I have eleven pairs. 

I am new and pretty slow so maybe this method doesn't work anymore when you get faster, but for now it seems very useful for me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Dec 30, 2019)

I do it in 3BLD too. Like the other day I had KV DC DT SC and my image was Martin Kove in Washington DC with Scoliosis. (DT = doet = doing in Dutch). So it's one coherent image, which I still remember. Another one I remember is RW MC HE SI (Your raw McDonald's is here, sir.)


----------



## Zagros (Dec 30, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> I do it in 3BLD too. Like the other day I had KV DC DT SC and my image was Martin Kove in Washington DC with Scoliosis. (DT = doet = doing in Dutch). So it's one coherent image, which I still remember. Another one I remember is RW MC HE SI (Your raw McDonald's is here, sir.)


I did it in 3bld too until I got to around 3 minutes and at that point it takes a bit too long to think of the images.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 26, 2020)

Already been doing it since the year 2017,
It is finally taking strides and becoming faster than my letter pair memorisation now.
It has made a big improvement in bigBLD dedge memo, as I can memo it faster now with LQ,
and my ultimate hope is to make it good for MBLD event which is very heavy on the memorisation phase.

I have made some documentation too, you can refer to it, if you want to get the hang of LQ:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1qykgjL4ZrDHRo6KFfwYkm-BMV8fTIMSEXOayqRaHhtc/edit?usp=sharing

There is more documentation linked up with this write-up that I have created. 

Cheers,
Yo cuber


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 26, 2020)

Zagros said:


> For example, if I encounter WK NY I might think of walking through New York as one image instead of making two separate images.


It's less "memorizing in groups of 4" and more "making images interact with one another", which is highly recommended to recall more easily


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 20, 2021)

Llewelys said:


> It's less "memorizing in groups of 4" and more "making images interact with one another", which is highly recommended to recall more easily


Yes making images in a much simpler way and being able to visualise it goes a lot way, no matter if you are using letter pairs or letter quads.

The thing is, letter pairs and quads have to be kept short and crisp so that the brain has to spend less effort in processing it.


----------

